# Mercedes-Benz says it will snatch US luxury sales crown away from BMW for 2013



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Mercedes-Benz may take the crown for US luxury sales for the year after all.

Steve Cannon, CEO of Mercedes-Benz USA, said that Mercedes will have a great year, and he is confident that they will be able to take the US luxury sales crown from BMW this year. Mercedes led BMW before December 2012 by around 1,800 units, but BMW still managed to outsell them by over 9,000 units when December came around. This gave BMW the luxury crown for 2012 and also made it 2 years in a row for them. 2013 is playing out in a similar way, with Mercedes holding on to the lead through September of less than 3,000 units.

Cannon doesn't seem to be too worried though. Mercedes is confident that they will be able to maintain their current lead. This is thanks to expected sales from the redesigned S-Class sedan and their new CLA compact sedan, which was recently released.

_Source: 4wheelsnews.com_


----------



## G3ARHE4D (Sep 20, 2012)

I would think the CLA release will do it. Hell, it's now competing with a Honda Accord price wise.. junk imo.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

G3ARHE4D said:


> I would think the CLA release will do it. Hell, it's now competing with a Honda Accord price wise.. junk imo.


I saw a CLA driving. I'm disappointed that Mercedes caved in to popular demand over safety by putting the filler door on the driver's side. Japanese cars do it because the left side is not the driver's side.

Mercedes has the image of an old man's car according to their own research. That's why they are trying to be stylish. BMW designs seem to be more conservative for the past five years.


----------



## JayKayo (Feb 5, 2013)

I can definitely see this. In fact, I would probably put money on MB getting more sales than BMW in 2013.

My city and the surrounding area always see the newest cars on the streets before commercials even pop up for them (ex: my neighbor owns a BMW dealership or something, every day he shows up in a different 2013 model shows up at the front)
With that being said, when you play Which Brand Do You See the Most? on the streets, it's usually 50/50 between BMW and MB. Mostly C-class sedans, then the E-class, and some S-classes for MB. For BMW, it was always E9Xs, then E60s, and less E65 7-series but more of these than the S-class.

Now, I've been noticing some new MB models...Google confirmed it's the CLA, and the newest E-class. It's at the point now where there's slightly more MB's than the F01s, F30s, F10s. And this is with drivers/owners who have money but not much interest in cars but even then, I don't think MB's doing a worse job than BMW. I mean, people have been griping about the name change but lack of reasoning for the price increases, the F10 M5 having exhaust sounds played through the speakers, etc.


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

I think they will do it. The horrible EPS steering feel of new BMW's will keep me from buying another BMW.


----------



## Fastpaddler (Sep 29, 2013)

BMW needs to keep an eye on MB now that the CLA is on the market.It IS front wheel drive but a lot of people have no idea about the difference between front and rear wheel drive. The A based little Benz is cute but I think BMW should be able to out fox and out sell them with the 2 series. The C class MB is not really on a par with the 3 series BMW.Just drive them both. Price though is important and ALL companies are including a lot of extras with their autos so BMW needs to keep the option packages reasonable and include a lot of goodies in the baseline vehicle. Trust me, I have driven a lot of vehicles here and around the world in the last 55 years. I am on my second BMW following 20 years of MB autos.

AL


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Fastpaddler said:


> BMW needs to keep an eye on MB now that the CLA is on the market.It IS front wheel drive but a lot of people have no idea about the difference between front and rear wheel drive. The A based little Benz is cute but I think BMW should be able to out fox and out sell them with the 2 series. The C class MB is not really on a par with the 3 series BMW.Just drive them both. Price though is important and ALL companies are including a lot of extras with their autos so BMW needs to keep the option packages reasonable and include a lot of goodies in the baseline vehicle. Trust me, I have driven a lot of vehicles here and around the world in the last 55 years. I am on my second BMW following 20 years of MB autos.
> 
> AL


I hope BMW doesn't copy Mercedes Benz. Mercedes is closer to the cars that people like to buy. FWD is what's better for most people. BMW is weird for having so many models with manual transmission. Disclaimer...I am one of those weirdos that drive a stick.


----------



## Naldo (Jan 20, 2011)

I've seen the CLA, and Consumer Reports has too.

It's too tiny and drives like a Kia. Not sure it's going to be the hit they expect it to be.

http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2013/10/2014-mercedes-benz-cla-first-drive-review/index.htm


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

The cla will sell just because it has a 3 pointed star on the hood. That's all some people care about. I have a few co-workers that drive a c class and they wouldn't know the driving difference between a MB and a yugo in driveability.

Actually, I was really hoping MB would come out with something I really liked so I could switch due to BMWNA's horrible customer service. However, the cla 45 is just ugly and from the renderings of the new c class it looks ugly too. I don't know why MB thinks he drooping style is cool, it's worse than the bangled butt. The E and S class drive like a boat so they're out. Who knows what I will buy next, I don't like any Audi's either.


----------



## silverStar335 (Jan 16, 2009)

Try an S4, you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

I have, fugly regardless of how well it drives.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

The CLA is race to the bottom to gain sales numbers. I'm sure the numbers will be there. N4S


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

What's the logic in being the number one in sales volume, look at GM they were number one for years and look where they are now. Toyota seems to be going in the same direction with all their recalls and quality issues lately. I would rather see BMW focus their attention on being number one in Luxury car quality and believe me if they did that the sales would follow!


----------



## Bremen Ben (Sep 1, 2008)

I think the way BMW gradually moves away from the "performance" end of the spectrum to "comfort", they are going to gain some customer demographics and lose some. 

They might gain the crowd who cares more about the roundel badge than driving performance, but they will lose the performance oriented crowd. With all the talks of competitive advantage etc. I don't know whether it is a smart move for BMW or not; only time will tell.

Having test driven the F10 535 a couple times, I am not getting the driving exhilaration as I am with my e60. The F10 is so much more refined when compared to the e60, but it is so much so that I don't get the brute fun of driving any more. It feels like driving a Lexus: nice car to chauffeur family around, but utterly bland to drive.


----------



## Fastpaddler (Sep 29, 2013)

Dave 20T said:


> I hope BMW doesn't copy Mercedes Benz. Mercedes is closer to the cars that people like to buy. FWD is what's better for most people. BMW is weird for having so many models with manual transmission. Disclaimer...I am one of those weirdos that drive a stick.


MB is reporting plan to have inline 6 engine option in 2015 C Class series. It will make it easier to tool for smaller versions of the engine whereas the V6 has never been a great engine success.


----------



## LongIsland (Nov 6, 2013)

IMO Mercedes is more luxury than BMW. BMW is more sportier, yes it is in the luxury class but even Mercedes AMG tag isn't as sporty as ///M  :neener:

edit: by just sales wise i think because of the CLA that might make them win just for that year but once people realize how much they miss the feel of a BMW they will go straight back :roundel: !!!! the only way i would switch to MB is if i got the CLK black series or the CL 65 black or non back :jawdrop:


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Bremen Ben said:


> I think the way BMW gradually moves away from the "performance" end of the spectrum to "comfort", they are going to gain some customer demographics and lose some.
> 
> They might gain the crowd who cares more about the roundel badge than driving performance, but they will lose the performance oriented crowd. With all the talks of competitive advantage etc. I don't know whether it is a smart move for BMW or not; only time will tell.
> 
> Having test driven the F10 535 a couple times, I am not getting the driving exhilaration as I am with my e60. The F10 is so much more refined when compared to the e60, but it is so much so that I don't get the brute fun of driving any more. It feels like driving a Lexus: nice car to chauffeur family around, but utterly bland to drive.


+1 many times! :thumbup: Merc will take over BMW because Mercedes makes cars that people like these days (soft, numb, smooth, technology orientated at a low price point). I test drove a CLA 250 and found it does drive better than a 320i or 328i by a far margin...

BMW seems to be losing the enthusiasts and drivers as they switched over their market to new folks or non enthusiasts with all the Fxx series cars & SAVs.

Coming from 12 years of BMW loyalty and having cars that make you smile when you drive, I have to say I was very disappointed with all the Fxx series cars - I looked at all of them hoping to find a car that was fun to drive like my past BMWs (E53, E90, E90LCI Diesel).

For weeks and weeks I test drove so many BMW, Audi, Mercedes, Jag/Range Rovers that I finally realized EPS steering is very odd for me and the biggest turn off. 

I guess you can say I like to feel the road, maneuver into a turn and feel the steering and body roll resistance. :bigpimp:

New drivers, badge hunting / display owners, or customers who never drove the older BMWs think that the Fxx series is perfect for them. I hope BMW succeeds with them.. :angel:

So after many months, I finally settled on the last of the hydraulic steering rack vehicles - X1 35i European Delivery or X5 35d. :dunno:

Took the 2013 X5 35d for the diesel power and torque over the gasser. Plus it didn't hurt to get a $13K discount..... :jawdrop:

Can now say I have the last of the BMW 2013 model that still makes me smile as I drive her for a couple more years. 

Maybe by then, BMW will have perfected the EPS with a simulated feel of the road as they simultaneously reach their CAFE fuel economy standards the federal govt has imposed on them....


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

Naldo said:


> I've seen the CLA, and Consumer Reports has too. It's too tiny and drives like a Kia.


All Kia passenger cars at the same price point as CLA (e.g., Optima SX, Cadenza) will deliver a much _better_ driving experience than the front wheel drive Mercedes-Benz.


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

BMW the automobile company that needs a lot of air blown into their engines for them to work.:thumbdwn:

http://www.bimmerfile.com/2013/11/05/rip-the-bmws-naturally-aspirated-engines/


----------



## Fastpaddler (Sep 29, 2013)

Dave 20T said:


> I hope BMW doesn't copy Mercedes Benz. Mercedes is closer to the cars that people like to buy. FWD is what's better for most people. BMW is weird for having so many models with manual transmission. Disclaimer...I am one of those weirdos that drive a stick.


Nothing weird about driving a "stick" shift. When I took my driving test in 1959 on an Austin A50 4cyl with steering mounted H-pattern and using hydraulic clutch, that was pretty normal as few people had automatics which were pricey and even pricier to fix. My son is 6ft2 190 lbs of muscle and nobody dares call HIM weird! He drive a manual and has for years on several cars including a MB B200. I personally do not like front wheel drive for many reasons including the problems encountered on slippery roads if you try to counter steer. If BMW goes to FWD, I think they will start to really lose ground as BMWs are famous for their RWD drivetrains and, the AWD hasnt done badly either.
Al:thumbup:


----------



## Fastpaddler (Sep 29, 2013)

My 2011 BMW528i was the last F10 to have a non-turbo inline 6 cylinder. It has lots of torque,power and off the line performance and is incredibly fuel efficient. It would have been better with the 3 mode txn choices you get from 2012 onwards as the Sport mode really highlights the engines potential. That is why the 2012 528i with turbo 4 seems quicker--it's the Sport mode option. I have owned a couple of turbo models including a MB C320. Turbos work well at high altitudes where boost is needed in the rarefied air. But you really see the difference when you hit the peddle, which I dont do so I dont need a turbo. I see very little mpg savings between the 6 and the 4 so it is just to appease CAFE and the car-fashion conscious. Notwithstanding the preponderance of 535s and 550s on this site. Keep em going folks.

AL


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

LongIsland said:


> *IMO Mercedes is more luxury than BMW. BMW is more sportier, yes it is in the luxury class but even Mercedes AMG tag isn't as sporty as ///*M  :neener:
> 
> edit: by just sales wise i think because of the CLA that might make them win just for that year but once people realize how much they miss the feel of a BMW they will go straight back :roundel: !!!! the only way i would switch to MB is if i got the CLK black series or the CL 65 black or non back :jawdrop:


 A friend showed up with this on Saturday.


----------

